# Fashion tips for the clueless



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 18, 2010)

Okay everyone! so - i apparently am a make-up junkie!

but i really never got into fashion, only because most of my days are spent at work wearing nursing scrubs.. and when i was in high school, my cousin would always pick out clothes for me (she was much older than me and loved using me as her doll LOL).. so i never really got to have my own style..

i'm pretty boring clothing wise (not to mention i suck at hair too, i'm hair stupid lol).. i usually just wear jeans, a tank top and either flip flops or chucks.. 

and for the longest time, i've always wanted to dress pretty or what the in thing is these days (warrior sandals? lol i have no idea wth is in)...

so i need some tips.. i'm totally fashion stupid as well.. don't know what goes with what.. any helpful tips on how to dress myself nicely?! and how do you pair accessories? 

what is in nowadays? 

i'm 5'0, i'm tiny, but my main problem is i've got a pear shaped bottom.. and so it's really hard for me to look good in clothes.. especially after i had my 2 daughters.. i don't want too much emphasis on my belly (still workin' on it though)

but i do want to start dressing more nicely for the weekends and nights i do get to go out.. i feel sorta blah and sad if i go out wearing jeans and boring black top and everyone else is wearing summery dresses, nice shoes, earrings etc.. i just don't know how to dressss waah! lol

(um now i feel like a complete nerd for posting this)


----------



## jazmatazz (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm really into turning a regular outfit special through accessorizing. 

Some fun accessories I am enjoying at the moment are:
-fedora (looks great with a plain tank/tee and jeans)
-sparkly/cute headband (makes regular outfits dressier)
-Fun sandals (big trend this summer gladiator or the jeweled ones)
-Big black/brown sunglasses (add instant glamour)

Start out slow, if you are going out on the weekend or during the evening, always try to wear either a necklace or earrings or bangles. I'm also working on the clothing part, I know what you mean it can be hard to keep up.

I really like this website: Frugal Fashionista
They take a celebrity look and break it down with affordable options. After college I've also been having a hard time with fashion so I look for inspiration online, friends that have good fashion sense, etc.

What kind of styles are you into usually? Is there anything you are into right now specifically but now sure how to wear? The things that are going to look best in the end are those pieces that you feel comfortable in and reflect your personality.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now I'm going to watch this thread too to see other Specktralite's tips


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 20, 2010)

I am definitely co-signing on jaz's comments. Jewelry, scarves and bags totally transform outfits, too. Play with those. Also, experiment with layers. Thrift stores have awesome choices for cheap prices!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 22, 2010)

I agree with the accessories comment. I also wanted to add, you don't have to necessarily follow trends, just find out what looks best on you. I would start with best colours on your complexion. Go to the mall and grab a few identical shirts in various colours and see which really brings out your complexion and makes you look glowy. 

My fave piece of clothing is always a classy shift dress. I like mine nipped at the waist and also love a v-neck. I have an hourglass figure but shift dresses look good on everyone and never go out of style. That's the first thing I would invest in to look dressed up and classy


----------



## vividtouch (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_I'm really into turning a regular outfit special through accessorizing. 

Some fun accessories I am enjoying at the moment are:
-fedora (looks great with a plain tank/tee and jeans)
-sparkly/cute headband (makes regular outfits dressier)
-Fun sandals (big trend this summer gladiator or the jeweled ones)
-Big black/brown sunglasses (add instant glamour)

Start out slow, if you are going out on the weekend or during the evening, always try to wear either a necklace or earrings or bangles. I'm also working on the clothing part, I know what you mean it can be hard to keep up.

I really like this website: Frugal Fashionista
They take a celebrity look and break it down with affordable options. After college I've also been having a hard time with fashion so I look for inspiration online, friends that have good fashion sense, etc.

What kind of styles are you into usually? Is there anything you are into right now specifically but now sure how to wear? The things that are going to look best in the end are those pieces that you feel comfortable in and reflect your personality.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I'm going to watch this thread too to see other Specktralite's tips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hi jazz, thanks for the site you provided, that was so cool!

actually after reading your answer, i think of what else can i add when you already gave her a good tips and advice. i agree with you that in the end it will still be the comfort that we feel that matters the most.

i may just add that whatever she choose to wear she can always look good if she have the confidence inside and just always wear a smile. 
i believe that its us who will make a dress beautiful and not the dress to make us beautiful. its how we carry ourselves that matters.  ^_^


----------



## jazmatazz (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vividtouch* 

 
_hi jazz, thanks for the site you provided, that was so cool!

actually after reading your answer, i think of what else can i add when you already gave her a good tips and advice. i agree with you that in the end it will still be the comfort that we feel that matters the most.

i may just add that whatever she choose to wear she can always look good if she have the confidence inside and just always wear a smile. 
i believe that its us who will make a dress beautiful and not the dress to make us beautiful. its how we carry ourselves that matters.  ^_^_

 
You're welcome, glad you like it!


----------



## SoSoSteph (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_Okay everyone! so - i apparently am a make-up junkie!

but i really never got into fashion, only because most of my days are spent at work wearing nursing scrubs.. and when i was in high school, my cousin would always pick out clothes for me (she was much older than me and loved using me as her doll LOL).. so i never really got to have my own style..

i'm pretty boring clothing wise (not to mention i suck at hair too, i'm hair stupid lol).. i usually just wear jeans, a tank top and either flip flops or chucks.. 

and for the longest time, i've always wanted to dress pretty or what the in thing is these days (warrior sandals? lol i have no idea wth is in)...

so i need some tips.. i'm totally fashion stupid as well.. don't know what goes with what.. any helpful tips on how to dress myself nicely?! and how do you pair accessories? 

what is in nowadays? 

i'm 5'0, i'm tiny, but my main problem is i've got a pear shaped bottom.. and so it's really hard for me to look good in clothes.. especially after i had my 2 daughters.. i don't want too much emphasis on my belly (still workin' on it though)

but i do want to start dressing more nicely for the weekends and nights i do get to go out.. i feel sorta blah and sad if i go out wearing jeans and boring black top and everyone else is wearing summery dresses, nice shoes, earrings etc.. i just don't know how to dressss waah! lol

(um now i feel like a complete nerd for posting this)_

 

Here is some real advice...
Do some research on the internet as far as what types of dress may suit your body type.

Try on everything , i.e. don't wait until you get home to try on. I don't care how long the line is for the dressing room or how annoying it is, it's better to realize you hate it in the store than to have to return it.

Read some fashion magazines, I suggest start off with Lucky the Magazine for shopping. 

Figure out what colors you like best or which colors suit you best. 

With the accessories, start out slowly... you don't want to look like you overdid it in the jewelry department. Also, when shopping for costume jewelry go for the cheaper stuff, that way if u only wear it a couple of times, u wont be mad. I suggest Forever 21 to start.

Start caring about the way you look, get some confidence, start telling yourself that you love your pear shaped ass.


----------

